# AQHA Gelding



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Not a bad looking fellow. I don't think he looks fat at all, though agree he needs muscle. Nice bone. A little bit long backed, neck is on the long side. Nothing too bad. I think with some more muscle he will look like a different horse.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's a cuter! 

Subbing to see what others think~


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely needs muscle. He has the typical QH structure though.
Nice shoulder,
deep chest,
neck set is not bad, though again, very lacking in muscle,
back is borderline long,
bumhigh,
steep slope to his croup but haunches that look like they'll muscle up nicely,
gives the impression of being slightly sickle-hocked in the back legs, but it's very hard to tell in those photos.
Can't say much in regards to his front legs without him standing square.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm letting him have the full Winter off so he'll hopefully calm down some by Spring. He's gotten a lot better but he still has a lot of buttons that can be pushed by pretty much anything. He's finally getting a calm look back in his eyes and he's way more trusting now. He's never done anything mean, he's just very nervous/scared of certain things and he's really prone to kicking and rearing up in those situations. Which I can't blame him, when he wouldn't stand still while tied his previous owner flanked him with boards, and when he didn't do good under saddle he was spurred and whipped.


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

Does he have a roached back? It looks like he has a bump near his croup.


----------



## Trakehner (Nov 26, 2013)

Well, one thing's for sure - he's not fat!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Unrelated, but are you sure he is roan? He just looks chestnut to me.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes, he's a roan. 
Here are some more pictures of him from end of Summer on up until the middle of February.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hehe I'm not seeing roan either even in the more recent pics. He looks dirty. I'll take your word for it though, can be hard to get on camera.

He is lovely. I like his weight.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

He has white hairs all over him. He's actually not dirty in any of those pictures except his legs in the last, that's his normal coloring. He is what seems to be a "sorrel roan". He is a nice looking horse that I hope can overcome his fears and be a nice trustworthy horse some day. He is finally getting a calm, loving look back in his eyes!


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's a better picture showing all the white hairs.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Heh, I can see it in that if I blow it up.

Definitely subtle. But he's handsome!


----------

